# Anyone install Trit Vials?



## RedLED (Mar 5, 2012)

I am interested in having the 1.55 X 5mm vilas installed in the custom Oveready Bezel Here: http://www.oveready.com/a-upgrades/...-for-surefire-z44-teva-install-/prod_255.html
Let me know what your cost is. I just don't have the time to do this, and may ruin a fantastic bezel and trits.

Thanks,

NR


----------



## F250XLT (Mar 6, 2012)

If the Norland I have at home is still good, I can do it for you.


----------



## RedLED (Mar 7, 2012)

That wouls be great. I will let you know when the item arrives and you can tell me what you think. I would be willing to take care of your service, how about an new bottle of Norland you can keep?


----------



## Mattaus (Mar 8, 2012)

Not to take the job away from F250XLT, but Precisionworks does this sort of work for (part of) a living. He's very good. You can see some of his work here (including trit slot machining), or view prices and what not here.

Pricey no doubt, but his work is worth it.


----------



## RedLED (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks, Mattaus. 

If F250XLT wanted to make some spare change, that is good, too. If his F250 uses fuel like my F150, he may need the job.

Nevertheless, thanks.

Best, 

NR

PS...And thanks again F250, I will PM you and we can talk.


----------

